

Ask HN: How to create an rss feed from a site that doesn't provide one? - rumpelstiltskin

Even in 2009, there are some sites that don't provide RSS feeds. I'm adding feeds to my google reader and was wondering if someone could suggest a way to create an RSS feed for these sites that don't provide them?<p>Preferably, a free way?
======
timmaah
<http://feed43.com/>

------
ZeroGravitas
Dapper's Dapp Factory:

<http://www.dapper.net/dapp-factory.jsp>

Very impressed by the UI on that one.

------
nreece
Checkout our service @ <http://feedity.com>

------
tsta
<http://page2rss.com/>

------
jmonegro
feedburner

~~~
mistermann
I wasn't able to figure out how to do this with feedburner....can you link to
an article that goes over it?

~~~
jmonegro
It's simple, you just sign in with your Google account (don't tell me you
don't have one!), and enter the URL in the field below "burn a feed right this
instant".

It should work for most sites, though many are not rss _able_

